# Machine to put varying, cyclical load on steam engine



## BillH (Dec 19, 2008)

Perhaps this is for the wrong crowd, but you could also use an electric motor as a generator, and using some high powered mosfets and a microcontroller, could electronically create a varying load that could be controlled digitally.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep, wrong crowd, BillH---Think --Industrial revolution.---Steam engines---Water wheels. We ain't got no steenkin Elextrizity yet!!!


----------



## Kermit (Dec 19, 2008)

No Problems Bill

I can appreciate your solution!


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi
Do away with the link arm and the cam just have the arm bearing down on the flywheel with a fixed weight at a certainl length from the fulcrum of teh lever. That way you can gain some insight into how much power your engine produces and vary teh load on the engine.
In effect a pony break on a small scale


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 19, 2008)

Speaking of the varying load machine---I may have lucked into a few parts for it. In the box of junk that I salvaged when I got all the gears, there were the corpses of 3 portable compressors. Each one has a nice small gearbelt drive, and the large pulley has an offset shaft/bearings built into it that originally drove the piston in the compressor. Now, if I can combine the gear reducer I built yesterday, with the reduction built into the gearbelt drive----


----------



## baldrocker (Dec 19, 2008)

baldrocker's solution for the
Machine to put varying, cyclical load on steam engine





BR


----------



## Bernd (Dec 19, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> baldrocker's solution for the Machine to put varying, cyclical load on steam engine
> BR



Ya, but is it calibrated corretly to a standard? : :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 19, 2008)

Baldrocker---You bear a striking resemblance to my proctologist!!!! : :


----------



## baldrocker (Dec 20, 2008)

Brian
"Boldly going where no man has gone before"
I suddenly realise that instructions may be needed in case
some misinterpret.

1. Wet finger tip.
2. Apply fingertip to flywheel of engine. Varying degrees of force
  will vary the load on steam engine.
BR


----------



## tel (Dec 20, 2008)

Wouldn't work for me BR - perhaps 'cos I don't have one of them blurry fingers.


----------



## baldrocker (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats it!
Here I am trying to impart some serious technical insight
and all is mockery in return.
Wheres my bat and ball
BR
FIN


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 20, 2008)

Well acturly----I want to have a varying load machine that works continuously, and cycles repeatedly. All of my models are gong to be displayed, running, at a series of "steam fairs" throughout the coming year. I think baldrockers finger might get a bit sore by the end of the summer. However, BR, you didn't have it wrong.--I used my BR finger to vary the load exactly as you suggested when I was trying out the governor.----Brian


----------



## shred (Dec 20, 2008)

How about a one-stamp from an ore-crushing stamp mill? Big weight on the end of a vertical stick.. rotating the driveshaft pulls it upwards (there's an S-cam), then when it gets to the top, it drops down with a loud 'clank'. You'd probably only get two levels of load, but it would attract attention and if you sized the lever arm enough, it ought to be possible to make it so the engine can barely lift it on the upstroke. Stamp pennies or something for the kids. I've been wanting to make one for a while.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1308.0

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stamp_mill


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

Wife is out buying Christmas turkey, I'm imagineering. I have worked out the varying load machine, using mostly "shtuff" that I already have, left over from other jobs, and utilizing the small gear reducer I built this week and the gearbelt drive that I salvaged from the compressor. This should work great---The load will vary greatly as the "arm" is lifted and lowered. It will do so slowly, because of what will ultimately be a 32:1 gear reduction, and it will cycle repeatedly. I think I may mount a circular platform on the end of the arm, with a parallel link mechanism to keep the platform level. amd mount a big rubber gorilla or something on the platform. Remember, the ultimate aim of this machine is to make the governor on the twin cylinder steam engine "work". It is also going to be displayed at steam shows, along with the "slinky machine" which will be driven by my double acting wobbler.


----------



## shred (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe consider some way for the spectators to vary/control the load?-- they could see the action/reaction directly. Maybe adding or removing weights, or pushing on it somehow (probably a thumb on the flywheel isn't a good idea from a safety standpoint..)


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

Shred---The absolute last thing you want is for ANYBODY to touch the set-up. Have you ever seen what the great unwashed public does at any kind of show. Apart from out and out vandalism, if you chew up somebodys finger with your exhibit, you will be in deep trouble.


----------



## shred (Dec 21, 2008)

I was thinking some kind of a brake handle far removed from the actual works, with appropriate limits to probibit breaking anything, but no I've not seen people tear up stuff at a show.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

shred  said:
			
		

> I was thinking some kind of a brake handle far removed from the actual works, with appropriate limits to probibit breaking anything, but no I've not seen people tear up stuff at a show.



Although I am a relative "Newby" at the steam engine hobby, I am a veteran of many custom car and hotrod shows. 99.9% of people who come to these events are genuinely interested in the hobby, the cars, and talking to the owners to either gain information or insight into the hobby. BUT--the 0.1% is always there.--The people who either intentionally or inadvertantly (because of ignorance) scratch the $10,000 paint jobs--or drop a handfull of pebbles down the carburetor of a high compression engine "just to see what will happen"---or toss a burning cigarette butt into a leather upholsterd convertible. Yes, and unfortunately that 0.1% show up at steam shows, beauty pageants, and horseshoe tournaments. And believe me, its not always the kids with green hair and bolts through their lower lips!!!


----------



## steamboatmodel (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know how many times I have told someone that it is real HOT steam coming out the stack and that the boiler is HOT, there is always someone who puts there hand over the stack or on the boiler, them reacts with surprise that it is HOT.
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## mklotz (Dec 21, 2008)

I used to have a sign at shows that said: Please do not touch.

It worked about as well as the average "Wet Paint" sign works, i.e., not at all.

I replaced it with a sign that reads:

These engines are HOT.
If you touch them, you'll leave the show with a permanent souvenir.

That works a lot better. Faced with the prospect of self-inflicted pain, even the dumbest spectators seem capable of self-restraint.

(Obviously, engines running on air don't get hot. Reinforce the sign by leaving a small butane torch in a prominent location or, if displaying flame suckers/Stirlings, keep the alcohol lamp burning. OTOH, most spectators are so clueless about what we do, that obvious heat sources may not be needed.)


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

In operation, it will behave like this---


----------



## BobWarfield (Dec 21, 2008)

The computer world has had a wonderful "do not touch" sign for some time now:

ACHTUNG! ALLES LOOKENSPEEPERS!

Alles touristen und non-technischen looken peepers!
Das computermachine ist nicht fuer gefingerpoken und mittengrabben.
Ist easy schnappen der springenwerk, blowenfusen und poppencorken
mit spitzensparken. Ist nicht fuer gewerken bei das dumpkopfen.
Das rubbernecken sichtseeren keepen das cotten-pickenen hans in das
pockets muss; relaxen und watchen das blinkenlichten.

It's rumored to have been started in the 50's at IBM, but nobody knows for sure. I have modified it slightly for our hobby:

ACHTUNG! ALLES LOOKENSPEEPERS!

Alles touristen und non-technischen looken peepers!
Das machinentoolen und schteampunktvroom moteren ist nicht fuer gefingerpoken und mittengrabben.
Ist easy schnappen der springenwerk, blowenfusen und poppencorken
mit spitzensparken oder die big badda boomen. Ist nicht fuer gewerken bei das dumpkopfen.
Das rubbernecken sichtseeren keepen das cotten-pickenen hans in das
pockets muss; relaxen und watchen das wunderbar shiny objecten.

Meanwhile, Brian, I think you're ready to graduate to having your steam engines perform useful work of some kind.

Some ideas:

Nut Cracker Assembly Line: A hopper accepts pecans or other nuts. Conveyers deliver the nuts to a nut cracker and then take the shell and nuts seperately on their ways to appropriate hoppers. Not that a variety of nut crackers could be created. For example, a trip hammer that cranks a weight up high and then suddenly releases it to fall on the hapless nut.

Can Crusher: Similar idea but may require more power.

Fruit Juicer: I'm thinking of a press of some kind. Bring a bag of lemons and serve the audience small cups of lemon juice.

Taffy Puller: This one sure seems like it goes with steam power doesn't it? You could do an ice cream mixer too, or a shave ice machine.

Failing a "useful" application of steam power, you could try for a complex steam powered kinetic sculpture.

Carry On!

BW


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

Bob--I'm loving the fractured German. It has special meaning for me---When I worked for Volkswagen of Canada, they had a tutor come in 3 days a week and teach me to speak German so that I could deal with collegues in Wolfsberg. I am sure that my Duetschspreken was very much like what you have posted. ;D ;D ;D---Brian---Actually, when they sent me to Germany, anybody under 30 could speak English very good, as it has been taught in their school system for about 40 years now (this was 15 years ago). However, when speaking to any of the older employees (as in my age), there was a lot of really strange German spoken, and a lot of hand waving, but I was impressed as heck that I could carry on a conversation. Don't ever believe that you can't learn nifty new things when you are on the wrong side of 40!!!


----------



## mklotz (Dec 21, 2008)

Das Leben zu kurz ist, Deutsch zu lernen.

(Life is too short to learn German.)


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

Purely for the sake of amusement and time wasting, here is a video of the steam engine, driving the gear reducer, driving the gearbelt pulley system, which will operate the up and down movement of the load arm on the "Varying load machine". And yes, I have tried the Baldrocker "Fingerpoken method" on the large gearbelt pulley, and yes, it has amazing torque, and yes, it definitly makes the governor operate as load is applied and then released.


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 21, 2008)

looking good brian..............i guess you got a bunch of snow in the last few days eh??? :  :big:

we got about a foot or more here.

chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2008)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> looking good brian..............i guess you got a bunch of snow in the last few days eh??? :  :big:
> 
> we got about a foot or more here.
> 
> chuck



Chuck--I'd say we had snow up the Ying Yang. but my Ying is froze off, and I can't find my Yang in the damn snow!!!


----------



## Kludge (Dec 21, 2008)

baldrocker  said:
			
		

> Here I am trying to impart some serious technical insight and all is mockery in return.


This is HMEM. You expected otherwise? :big:

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## Kludge (Dec 21, 2008)

chuck foster  said:
			
		

> i guess you got a bunch of snow in the last few days eh???



What's this "snow" thing of which you speak? ;D

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 22, 2008)

I have decided to add a parallel link mechanism and a platform at the end of the arm. The parallel link mechanism will keep the platform level through the full range of motion.--Still thinking of adding a big rubber gorilla or a Hula girl or Jaba the Hut or something on the platform.--Something made of soft rubber that will move around a bit.


----------



## Ssmachine7 (Dec 22, 2008)

Do you Have any working drawings for this Thing?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 22, 2008)

Ssmachine7  said:
			
		

> Do you Have any working drawings for this Thing?


I'm a design engineer. I make engineering drawings for myself to use for fabricating, as I go along.


----------



## baldrocker (Dec 22, 2008)

Brien
Finkerpoken nine nine nine! Finkerpoken HERTZ!
Wetten finker und putz on utzide edge off wheelie thing.

This looks like an interesting thing to make just for
 the sake of making. I like the way your mind wurkz.
BR
PS Spell checker just broke.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 28, 2008)

*Moved to "work in progress".*


----------

